# What would you do!???...



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Right I Train with alot of Guys, Amateur to Pro, some are Good lads, Some are Dicks! (Bluntness)

One of the Lads i know is taking alpha pharma steroids! Hes a Dick! His next fight is against a Good lad i know from another Club! He only uses Supps! Its a Semi Pro Inter-Club Fight!... Now Im all for the Fairness Card!...

What would you do in this situation!?... Say or Not Say!?... MMmmm...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Bare in mind these are BANNED Performance enhancing Drugs!!!...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Well you have to decide ..

Good morals or bad morals ?

The guy is cheating, if you're a good man, you'd reveal it to your coach, and let him decide .. If he did jak all, Id tell the other gym and guy

If you dont have your morals, you have nothing

Winston churchill - *&#8230; "You've got enemies? Good. It means you actually stood up for something once in your life."


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Well... Had a MT Class tonight with the Doosh, Im quite a well respected member of the Club and alot of the guys look to me for setting an Example etc so i took it upon myselfto tell the Guy (in Quiet) hes a disgrace to the Sport and if he doesnt man up and drop the Fight and Stop using Banned Substances (I said i dont care how... False Injury or what ever) I will Report him not just to My coach (who would literally ban him from the Gym) but also to the UKs MMA Governing body (lol), I Basically said u have made a mockery out of the coaches and risked the name of the Club! Which once the names tainted it is very hard to get back and it will always be associated with the club, I said to save him some dignity and to give him a 2nd chance i wont say anything yet (because im nice like even with dicks for some reason) but he MUST pull out of the fight! Gracefully...

I thought that was Fair! But then i got thinking and about 10 mins later realized, No matter how much im looked up to Its not my place to decide his fate (1st of all im going behind my coaches back which i have never done and certainly wouldnt do for a complete ****in tool!) Its Our Coaches Job, So i made him (dragged him) to our coach and admit to using steroids! I didnt say anything i just stood and watched the Lashing that was given out, (Ouch! by the way! Words are tools too boys and girls), Turns out hes not banned completely due to his honesty before the fight took place! (haha WTF) But dropped from the Team and is not allowed to train or Fight for 6 months for risking the Clubs name...

He then bowed out graciously, and ran home with his slightly smaller tail between his legs... lol.

I thought id been quite sneaky about it all so my coach wouldnt think i put him up to it, but then.. My Coach then comes over to me and says i did the right thing and that he respects the way i went about it! Christ knows how he knew, But browny points and a gold star for me! 

A Happy ending i think... Well for most!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

"I'm nice with dicks"

Best part of this entire episode if you ask me!

Seriously though, I think you made the right decision - which is also the hardest decision in this case. No one wants to train with a guy like that, we should be making an example of cheats and this guy would have ruined the rep of your club had he taken to the ring roided up. Had it been the club where I train he would have been told never to return - so he should be grateful that he can still train at all.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Agentman said:


> "I'm nice with dicks"
> 
> Best part of this entire episode if you ask me!
> 
> Seriously though, I think you made the right decision - which is also the hardest decision in this case. No one wants to train with a guy like that, we should be making an example of cheats and this guy would have ruined the rep of your club had he taken to the ring roided up. Had it been the club where I train he would have been told never to return - so he should be grateful that he can still train at all.


Haha Knew one of you lot would pick up on that! hahaha

Yeh hes very lucky indeed! I dont think he will be coming back tho, Might be a test to see his true Grit and Dedication by our Coach!?... Hes very calculated like that. lol


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

You defiantly did the right thing mate. f**k cheaters.

p.s. when are we gonna see some trojan fightwear stuff????


----------



## MuayThai_Matt (Jul 21, 2011)

Good on you mate, i always live by the adage: "Its nice to be important, but its more important to be nice."

Always a tough situation but ultimately you did the right thing and i think i would have done exactly the same thing in your position, i do not think there is any need for the use of drugs in sport, good diet and hard regular training are all that are needed anything else is cheating...

Well done mate.


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

A fighters attitude reflects the Gym where he was trained and most especially to his instructor.... That's a dilemma but you did the right thing... Good Job..


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

Well done! I dont like this level of cheating regardless of competting or not.

I looked up to a guy who get really buff and he swore he had nothing to do with roids, recently admitted he is off them now...and I dont know, lost abit of respect in my eyes(if that means anything). He isnt a fighter or even trains in any martial arts but still.

katt williams's piece about roids is funny... :-D


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

MgMax said:


> You defiantly did the right thing mate. f**k cheaters.
> 
> p.s. when are we gonna see some trojan fightwear stuff????


Not Long now mate, another week or so and the Gear is arriving (muwahahahaaaa)

Then ive just got to photoshop them for the website, then we are up and running...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks lads...


----------

